
The one who kept VLC free - wickwavy
https://www.welcometothejungle.co/fr/articles/kempf-interview-vlc-videolan
======
intsunny
Wow, I'm not the only one who has run into this:

> For example, when I see JavaScript developers, I ask them questions about
> the HTTP stack. A lot of them are just like, “Yeah, but I don’t really know
> about networking.” My reaction to that is, “You don’t know about networking,
> yet most of your time is spent on the web, over a network.”

I am saddened and how many web devs know so little about fundamentals of IP
addressing, simple routing (ie: the gateway), protocols/ports, and DNS
resolution/caching/TTL/etc

~~~
bayareanative
That's why there's SREs (badass generalists): too many developers get
ensconced in a tiny silo and afraid/unwilling to venture outside their turf.

Frankly, someone who hasn't:

\- written a self-bootstrapping compiler

\- designed and microcoded a branch-predicting, pipelined processor

\- written a toy OS that works

\- spent an inordinate time with assembly

\- ran fuzzing against a library

can't legitimately call themselves an engineer. People who don't grasp the
implications of their implementation decisions are vast the majority... and
how many of them can fix things when something malfunctions at a layer that
they they're unwilling/incapable of debugging? Either they can depend on some
other specialists, find a local generalist engineer to fix it for them or they
can "be the change they seek."

~~~
jdsully
That's an incredibly high bar. I'd honestly be shocked if even the hardcore NT
Kernel developers had built a microcoded branch predicting processor.

------
mycall
> copy a string by removing the backslash

I must be dumb, can someone explain this?

